# 4x/DS bike showoff thread!?



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Haven't seen one of these yet...

So, if you got 'em, post your 4x racer builds!

I'll start (duh)

one of them is of my old build... Avent Arson Frame (FOR SALE!  )

Then the current, Steel hardtail I personally welded at UBI, with the same build spec.

26.7lbs.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

dura ace makes seatposts? or is that just a sticker. Anyway, the hardtail looks pretty sick.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Shimano Dura Ace is Shimano's highest level Road Groupo. Yeah, It's an Older Dura-Ace seatpost.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

slothoncanvas said:


> Shimano Dura Ace is Shimano's highest level Road Groupo. Yeah, It's an Older Dura-Ace seatpost.


hahah, I know, phrased it badly. Shimano has dura ace flavored seat posts? would have been better. Anyway didn't know they ever did that, pretty sick.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

^^ Ha, as I was submitting that I was like... This dude's on a bike forum, I'm sure he knows what DuraAce is. 

But anyway, yeah it was a pretty gnarr find. It cost me 15 bucks a year or so back when I found it on Ebay.

Not a shimano fan but it gives a cool little accent to the bike.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd rock a dura ace seat post no questions asked. 

"yah, my DH bike is shimano dura ace level components "

Edit: anyway, I'd post my p3 but it is in SS mode and I don't think you're allowed to race on anything with less then 3 speeds. 

Plus, I pulled the wombolts on it in favor of XT, so its currently crankless. On the plus sid I should be solidly into the 24lb range now.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockin the Recon on both bikes? How do you like that fork. when/If I get the MKiii, I'm lookin for something to replace the tattered psylo currently on it lol. 

Nice rigs tho bro! I wish I still had a HT.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

mobile chernobyl said:


> Rockin the Recon on both bikes? How do you like that fork. when/If I get the MKiii, I'm lookin for something to replace the tattered psylo currently on it lol.
> 
> Nice rigs tho bro! I wish I still had a HT.


Yeah man I pulled that sh!tty manitou off and put the Recon from the Avent on the hardtail. It's really a pretty nice fork. Not sure how it'd perform for actual trail riding but for Casey's jumps and the like, it feels awesome and is very light for the price... so it fits the bill perfectly.

Dude get the MKIII ASAP and come fall/winter-shred it up and Casey's!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's my trusty old DJ as it sits right now. Just put some meatier tires on after having it setup with Small Block 8's for the summer (been hitting the park, pumptrack and BMX practice with it).


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

Transition Bank sized medium
Fork: Pushed Rock Shox Pike 454 lowered to 95 mm
Headset: Chris King
Seatpost: Thomson Materpiece
Saddle: Selle Italia Ponza 
Stem: Thomson
Bars: Deity Dirty 30
Cranks: Shimano XTR 175mm
Chainguide: MRP System 3 Carbon
Derailleur: Shimano XTR Short Cage
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 11-23
Shifter: Shimano XT
Brakes: Shimano XTR
Chain: Shimano Dura Ace
Wheels: These are still up in the air, new ones coming soon hopefully
Tires: Maxxis Tires depending upon the course

Weight 24.5 pounds

I am having a tough time loading the image off my girl's computer, so if you wanna see pics, check out my site:

http://www.nicksimcik.com/_/My_Bikes/Entries/2009/5/29_My_Transition_Bank.html


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

With gears

















Without gears

















Addict Cycles DJ Frame
Chris King Headset
Syntace Superforce Stem
Deity bars - 25.4 clamp - chopped about half an inch off to give knee clearance for barspins and x-ups.
Rockshox Reba Dual Air dropped to 70mm
Deity Bars
ODI Rogue lock-ons with Deity Lifesaver barends. These grips are like 5 years old.
Hope seatpost clamp
Thomson seatpost - drilled
Selle San Marco Saddle - heated in oven and bent to shape.
Shimano XT M770 cranks
Shimano XTR bottom bracket
Ody Twisted PC pedals
Ringle rear hub laced to MTX rim
Forte Loco front wheel (Alex Supra BH rim... ie 32h Outlaw)
Forte Ultralite tubes
26x2.1 Maxxis Crossmark tires
160/140 Avid Elixir R brakes. Front brake routed through steer tube.
28/12 gear ratio

Weight... 24 pounds and some change. Could go lighter.

Have a p30 guide and a ridiculously light 9 speed road cluster.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Some specs -

Frame: Banshee Rampant (S)
Bottom Bracket: Shimano SLX
Brake Set: Avid BB7/SD7
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 12-23T
Crank: Shimano SLX
Chain: KMC X9 SL
Chain Ring: E13 Guide Ring 34T
Fork: Rockshox Pike 426
Grips: Lizard Skins Moab
Handlebar: Nuke Proof Warhead
Headset: Cane Creek S3
Hubs: Hope Pro II 20mm/10mm Bolt on
Pedals: Deity Decoy
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
Rear Shock: Fox RP2
Rims: Spank Subrosa
Saddle: Charge Spoon
Seat Post: Praxys(not shown)
Shifters: SRAM X9
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition
Stem: Thomson X4
Tyres: Geax Booze Light
Extras: E13 SRS+, Ti caliper, adapter, rotor, stem and crank pinch bolts.


----------



## Jeremy R (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is mine:


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

I love that Banshee!!! :thumbsup:

Here's my Blur 4X. Still work in progress....


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

looking real, real nice guys.

That Banshee frame is awesome... But why with all the nice stuff you have on there would you run mechanical brakes?

Also. The Yeti, Morewood, and Transitions are dead sexy.

Just curious... You guys with sub 25lb *geared* builds... do you also DJ with them? If so... curious as to how they hold up after the inevitable case/flatbottom action.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

> Dude get the MKIII ASAP and come fall/winter-shred it up and Casey's!


Dude workin on it! It's lookin good on my part now, I just need to see if it's still available lol. What's the recon run price wise? is it Motion control?

Oh and I just noticed - clipless on your HT??? is u nutz mayneeeee?


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

mobile chernobyl said:


> Dude workin on it! It's lookin good on my part now, I just need to see if it's still available lol. What's the recon run price wise? is it Motion control?
> 
> Oh and I just noticed - clipless on your HT??? is u nutz mayneeeee?


Brah the clipless are on there because when the photo was taken, it was in 4x race mode! obviously I'm riding flads when I/we're dirt jumping.

Recons price wise vary greatly. There are a lot of different ones out there. The one I have is the one with motion control, and the hollow forged aluminum steer tube. it's the nicest one. there are a lot of diff ones. mine was like just under 300 brand new shipped on Ebay. Nolan found a *very* gently used one for like 170 or 180 or something outrageous like that for his Meta 4x before he sold it.

There are deals to be had. But they're not ridiculously expensive forks to begin with, so it's nice.

Oh BTW... Nolan's selling his Sunday. ::GASP:: I know. If you're still interested, call him.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> Here's my trusty old DJ as it sits right now. Just put some meatier tires on after having it setup with Small Block 8's for the summer (been hitting the park, pumptrack and BMX practice with it).


green lever blades on strokers? i need those.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

slothoncanvas said:


> That Banshee frame is awesome... But why with all the nice stuff you have on there would you run mechanical brakes?


They give me more than enough stopping power and I'm just not willing to pay that much more for a set?


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> They give me more than enough stopping power and I'm just not willing to pay that much more for a set?


Oh ok. Maybe the BB7's are different because they're pretty nice ones I hear... But from my experience all the mechanical brakes I've used have had little to no modulation control, and because of the nature of how they work, have given me *gnarr* fore-arm and hand fatigue.

But, to each his own. Sick bike none-the-less!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

slothoncanvas said:


> Oh ok. Maybe the BB7's are different because they're pretty nice ones I hear... But from my experience all the mechanical brakes I've used have had little to no modulation control, and because of the nature of how they work, have given me *gnarr* fore-arm and hand fatigue.
> 
> But, to each his own. Sick bike none-the-less!


Nah, they're not too bad. No forearm, or hand fatigue. I would love to get a set of Elixirs soon, but with the way things are right now, I just can't justify paying that much when I paid a little over USD143 for my entire set... BB7 calipers, SD7 levers, ti bolts, Goodridge cables, Shimano 6 bolt rotors(185/160) and adapters.
Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

juanbeegas said:


> Nah, they're not too bad. No forearm, or hand fatigue. I would love to get a set of Elixirs soon, but with the way things are right now, I just can't justify paying that much when I paid a little over USD143 for my entire set... BB7 calipers, SD7 levers, ti bolts, Goodridge cables, Shimano 6 bolt rotors(185/160) and adapters.
> Thanks for the compliments.


Goodridge for cable brakes? First I've seen of that.

If you search for it, the Elixir R can be had for under 200.

Since you don't need rotors...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Avid-Elixir-R-F...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2c5102fa67

But I've seen them go for around 180 or so before.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Here you go - 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22237

Thanks for the find, I might actually pick those up once it's payday in a week or so. Just hope they're still up.

*Just realised, once I factor in shipping(I'm not from the US), it's still a bit more than I paid for my whole brakeset.*


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

get some stroker trails. they are cheaper (+/- $170) and work really well.


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

Banshee Rampant wassup


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

saturnine; here ya go 
http://www.twenty6products.com/products/


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

jackf40 - so that is your rear mech in the front triangle right? why not just put it on the bar? dont want to miss shift or something?

and how did you get that to work. i been trying to get my front D on the main frame so i can route front brake thru stem and be able to do barspins.

more pics be nice


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

SamL3227 said:


> jackf40 - so that is your rear mech in the front triangle right? why not just put it on the bar? dont want to miss shift or something?
> 
> and how did you get that to work. i been trying to get my front D on the main frame so i can route front brake thru stem and be able to do barspins.
> 
> more pics be nice


Reckon you might have just answered your own question....!? :thumbsup: 
"...front D on the main frame so i can route front brake thru stem and be able to do barspins."


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

Old rides








































Current


----------



## MartinsMental (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Christiaan said:


> Old rides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot damn! turner/yeti team rider?


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Reckon you might have just answered your own question....!? :thumbsup:
> "...front D on the main frame so i can route front brake thru stem and be able to do barspins."


that's exactly the reason! i used to run the shifter cable the same length at the rear brake hose, and tape them together, but found that when the bars were spun, the tension in shift housing would increase and it would shift gears. it's more my slopestyle bike, but it's my do-it-all full suspension, so i posted it here. 
as far as more pics, you got it!








closer look at the shifter mount. the way i did it was cut off about 2 inches of old handlebar, made "L" shaped cuts on both sides (so that the bar was a full circle in the middle with flat parts on each side), and then I put hoseclamps around the flatspots and tightened them around the frame. hope that helps!:thumbsup:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

haha ok hoseclamp.


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

my o9 moutaincycle battery


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

pic


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Martins: What shifter are you using with the force rear derail?


----------



## MartinsMental (Dec 12, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> Martins: What shifter are you using with the force rear derail?


SRAM XX 10spd trigger. :thumbsup:

Shifting's snappy as a mvthafvck...


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

Small parts update, new fork, wheels, mech and shifter


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

My DMR Sidekick 4x Racer.

Been riding it for the last 3-4yrs and love it. This year it has been my go to bike as the riding in my area is pretty flat.

Goal is to up-grade forks (new fox dj/4x) and lighter cranks.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

pics?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

calma said:


> My DMR Sidekick 4x Racer.
> 
> Been riding it for the last 3-4yrs and love it. This year it has been my go to bike as the riding in my area is pretty flat.
> 
> Goal is to up-grade forks (new fox dj/4x) and lighter cranks.


It will be lighter if you use only one fork. And the new fork from Fox isn't that great... 15mm TA? Doesn't save much weight and is notably less stiff than 20mm TA. The damping is just their regular stuff ramped up.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

In DJ mode, but I have gear option should I choose to toss it on.



















25 lbs even as it sits in the pictures. More with gears.

Specialized P3
Specialized Demo bars.
Specialized lockon grips
Point one stem
King headset
Fox Float rlc fork
American Classic front hub laced to 823.
Specialized Rhythm tires
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
Specialized Phenom Saddle
Wombolt Cranks
Syncros Mental Mag pedals
King singlespeed rear hub laced to 823 rim
Juice 5 brake


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)

that is a sick bike William. well done!


----------



## hurricanejoel (Oct 24, 2008)

Already posted in the Banshee thread, but I can't resist.










https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4198873/


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

this is a cool thread! the banshees and that morewood were beauties! 4X bikes seem like the most fun set-ups around. gives the most grin for the buck. I've got a BlkMrkt Mob I'm thinking of setting up 4x. anyone done this or is it a little too twitchy for anything other than DJing?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The damping is just their regular stuff ramped up.


So basically it feels a lot better then their regular damping range gives you because its setup for DJ.

That said, I'm definitely not first in line to buy one.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

William42 said:


> So basically it feels a lot better then their regular damping range gives you because its setup for DJ.
> 
> That said, I'm definitely not first in line to buy one.


Not really. The regular damper provides plenty of compression as is.


----------



## hicksie85 (Sep 7, 2007)

Will try and post my 4X bike tomorrow. Nice thread.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

*Another Yeti DJ*

I was going to sell it but looks like it will remain in my quiver.


----------

